# First Look: The Orchestra by Sonuscore



## donbodin (Jun 24, 2017)

With it's new approach to realistic orchestral playback through an easy to use interface and engine, there is a lot to like about Sonuscore's The Orchestra.

In this 50-minute first look video, we play through some of the samples, investigate the Ensemble Engine and get a feel for what the library has to offer.
Thoughts demos and more: http://bit.ly/2u1ay5e




Sonuscore’s The Orchestra can be purchased for $399 from Best Service


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 24, 2017)

Cool thanks Don. Checking it out right now :--)


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 24, 2017)

already posted at your youtube channel. helpful as always. I was refreshing your page looking for the review lol


----------



## Vastman (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks Sooooooo much, Don! Egads, I gotta remember not to bother with Youtube trolls... sorry!

Was already impressed with this lib's innovations as a songwriter's "friend" but your review cinched it for me. Very impressive, given it's small footprint and slew of very useful features. Plus, I really like the raw sounds... All in all, quite a unique yet extremely useful creation!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks Don! Very helpful.

I'm not sur if I need this but for someone who want to jump in the orchestral world it may be the perfect first purchase.


----------



## donbodin (Jun 25, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Cool thanks Don. Checking it out right now :--)


You are very welcome MillMixx, Jonathan Vastman and Leon.

Hope you find it helpful


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Don your enthusiasm and showing off what arps could do actually made me go learn how to do some more things in Kontakt and KSP. Grats to Soniscore and clever use of technology. Hope it sells well.


----------

